# Has Jenson Button joined GTROC yet?



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw on Autotrader that JB had bought a GTR and was spotted driving it through London.

Jenson Button snapped in Nissan GT-R - Auto Trader UK - News and Reviews Hub


But in this weekend's Sunday Times Jeremy Clarkson had the GTR as top car of 2009 .... not because he likes it, but because it's the favoured ride of F1 drivers - like Jenson Button.

What further accolade does it need to answer the accusations that it's 'not a drivers car' ????

and can we send JB an invite to join the forum - I mean - It's not like he's busy through the winter testing programme is it!??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Even if he would join the GTROC(which i dont think he will do) he would not get a Username we can see who he is....but im sure he is reading on here :chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I think he is busy turning 18 year old virgins into erm not virgins anymore...

What a geek huh, we are so much more cool reading about cars on this forum


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I dont think he'll be driving anything for a while

Button hurt in horrific F1 accident


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> I dont think he'll be driving anything for a while
> 
> Button hurt in horrific F1 accident


Gotta say that made me :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sure heavychevy would be here in a flash to set him straight about track driving.


*Heavychevy:* Any real driver would know that the GTR's handling is inferior to the 911 Turbo's in every way but then having got all your knowledge from magazines, I don't expect you to know this...:blahblah::blahblah:


*Button:* 



...


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Come on GTP_ButtonJ, say something?

Doesn't matter if you never say anything on here again. Just so we know you
have graced us with your gaze. 

Do you remember when I kicked your butt on GT5 Prologue?

Good luck with the new season. If you could see your way clear to punching Lewis off the track a couple of times, I'd be eternally!!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

He has been banned already, so can't post........


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

ATCO said:


> He has been banned already, so can't post........


yep he tried to sell his Bugatti Veyron with his first post :chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I'm sure heavychevy would be here in a flash to set him straight about track driving.
> 
> 
> *Heavychevy:* Any real driver would know that the GTR's handling is inferior to the 911 Turbo's in every way but then having got all your knowledge from magazines, I don't expect you to know this...:blahblah::blahblah:
> ...




Or maybe "6speed" could give him some advice how to lap the Nordschleife.... :chuckle:


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Who's Button?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If he bought a new UK spec one he certainly would have had a promotional magazine about the GTROC with his purchase


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I paid another visit to Creative FX in Bromley who did the wrap on his and his manager's GT-Rs and I've asked them to contact me if they want to get his GT-R up to Veyon-esque performance levels.

Let's see how much of a boy racer he still is... :chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

JB top man, don't think he's the type to be on here though...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ben Linney has already said theres an F1 driver who reads this board, aside Nicolas Kiesa

mook


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> If he bought a new UK spec one he certainly would have had a promotional magazine about the GTROC with his purchase


Actually John, his Manager bought it for him out of gratitude for the enhanced 10% he got through signing for Big Mc....... :chuckle:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Clarkson (who's a pillock of course) also said he couldn't admit it due to sponsorship deals, which makes some sense. I doubt if Mercedes (who part own McLaren) would want to see him in a Nissan. I bet he considered the various AMG options which he could have had for nothing and decided they were for hairdressers and flower arrangers. 

When button was on Top Gear he talked about selling his Veyron and then there was an obvious edit. They must have cut the other stuff.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah sadly I believe that is the case, even though it is stupid to expect their drivers to drive nothing but their sponsor's cars. 
Let's just hope he isn't shy about driving it to non-F1 events.

Still at least he is interested in cars, there's a massive majority of F1 drivers who couldn't care less about them!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

David, you are absolutely right. For some its just a 'job', albeit a well paid one. Plus in this day and age of 'image' and 'creating the right message' then personal preference goes out the window. Just ask Tiger Woods........ (Or am I not allowed to write that?).

Mr Fuggles, some invitations to him to discretely attend a few events? He could be the GTROC Stig!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

When you think about it most of us spend our lives searching for the kind of driving thrills that he gets every day at work (!) - we have to buy the best (or fastest) car we can afford (or get past the missus!) and then look for places where we can push it to our own limits - whether that's on a well know strip of public road or on the track.

It must be a weird sensation for an F1 driver - surely even a Veyron is going to feel a bit lardy on pick up and dull in mid-speed acceleration after you've just climbed out of a GP car!

I find it fascinating that he's driving (and apparently enjoying) his GTR. I'd love to ask him what he likes about it when he can obviously afford anything he wants. I suspect that he's not allowed to drive one of the competitor's products, but in this day and age that only takes a ferrari off the list doesn't it (I mean he would drive a BMW or a Toyota!!)

Role on Melbourne - should be interesting to watch next season.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Still at least he is interested in cars, there's a massive majority of F1 drivers who couldn't care less about them!



not just F1 drivers.... carl foggerty drives a BMW 320i convertible!!! FFS. on his way to the hair salon no doubt :chuckle:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Still at least he is interested in cars, there's a massive majority of F1 drivers who couldn't care less about them!


That actually doesn't surprise me. Do anything for a job day-in and day-out and it gets dull fast.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The official work is,................




..... unfortunately no JB yet on our books. 





But like I'd tell you's lot anyway.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

no doubt any F1 driver (not just the winners) would have levels of car control skills that would be several orders of magnitude higher than an amateur driver but doesn't road driving also use other skills. I vaguely seem to remember someone like Tiff Needell from top gear (at the time) having a lesson in road driving from (I think it was) Paul Ripley and it was evident that he had plenty to learn from the great man.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Would be great if he's on, if not made an honorary member. Current F1 WC, cant think of any better advertisement for the forum or the car.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

good point


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well he needs a 4 light kit


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> well he needs a 4 light kit


He may have one, but his lights arent on!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Aren't the four light kits for braking?


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

he is on here 
check out register 178. button 

he has registered his car on here incidentally !!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

2010GTR said:


> he is on here
> check out register 178. button
> 
> he has registered his car on here incidentally !!


 someone else here added him into the list when the news broke about him having one :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i think it would be great if he were on here i take my hat off to the man . when he finally got the right car after years of poor cars , he won the world championship ..
and if you are on here jenson well done mate 

would be great to see you at a surrey / west sussex meet sometime


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> someone else here added him into the list when the news broke about him having one :thumbsup:


Opps, sorry that was me trying to be funny... it doesn't always work! 


Whilst this forum is great fun I think he might be a tad busy right now with PR, Testing, shows, TV and generally enjoying being world champion. If he did have the time I am sure we wouldn't know it was him... the press would be all over it.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Godders said:


> Opps, sorry that was me trying to be funny... it doesn't always work!
> 
> 
> Whilst this forum is great fun I think he might be a tad busy right now with PR, Testing, shows, TV and generally enjoying being world champion. If he did have the time I am sure we wouldn't know it was him... the press would be all over it.


No disrespect to Jenson, but i don't think the Sun would even be bothered to report a F1 driver posting on a forum!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

^They would if he did it naked.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

alloy said:


> No disrespect to Jenson, but i don't think the Sun would even be bothered to report a F1 driver posting on a forum!


Allllright, alright, I give in, it's me... and I would gave gotten away with it if it wasn't for you pesky kids! :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry ... not a fan of the bloke & he's not a fan of me either :chuckle:

Plus keep your hat on Chris, he ain't that great.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Sorry ... not a fan of the bloke & he's not a fan of me either :chuckle:


Care to elaborate on that mate? Sounds interesting!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope! A few know, but not many ...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Sorry ... not a fan of the bloke & he's not a fan of me either :chuckle:



Really, LOL. :chuckle:

(For all that don't know, Speedy is a stripper!!!  , It ain't pretty i tell yu!!)

Sorry for letting the cat out of the bag. :shy:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Sorry ... not a fan of the bloke & he's not a fan of me either :chuckle:
> 
> Plus keep your hat on Chris, *he ain't that great*.


Nah, only the Formula One World Champion. What's so great about that?  

You don't have to like the guy to admire his achievement.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Your obviously not in with the 'joke' Dave, but don't worry.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David.Yu said:


> Nah, only the Formula One World Champion. What's so great about that?
> 
> You don't have to like the guy to admire his achievement.


...of only achieving anything once he's got the best car on the grid and still not winning for half a season?


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Hail Button


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> ...of only achieving anything once he's got the best car on the grid and still not winning for half a season?


same statement could be said about all the other winners! :wavey::flame:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

hey he is a good smooth driver and he scored more points than anybody else, I enjoyed a most of the F1 races last year

Why o why do we diss our own British talent???

yes he has a great life, great girls and cool job, us Brit's always hate anybody that does better than the norm

If Jenson you read any of this, well done for winning last year and sod the rest of them


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> hey he is a good smooth driver and he scored more points than anybody else, I enjoyed a most of the F1 races last year
> 
> Why o why do we diss our own British talent???
> 
> ...


+1 Far to much jealousy in this country.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> ...of only achieving anything once he's got the best car on the grid and still not winning for half a season?


Spot on on that one ...
Lets face it, had Hamilton's car been competitive he would be on his second title. 

*SCOTT -* revenge is coming :chuckle:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

F1 is a team sport first an foremost... the best driver in the world can't win if the car is even .1 sec per lap slower than the next car... button AND brawn deserve the credit equally.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> ...of only achieving anything once he's got the best car on the grid and still not winning for half a season?


I like Button but you are spot on there.

You do have to have a good car to win but to have the best car by a country mile for 50% of the season and only just scrape it is not the drive of a champion. That said he was epic in the last race and proved that he can wheel bang with the best of them so he did undo a lot of the damage so he may have thought this could be my only shot and been a little over cautious.

Look at lewis - first attempt he throws caution out the window and drives like a devil possed and all but one error and a little bit of nerves he nearly clinched it. 

Kp


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've said to friends, i like him. He's smooth consistent. Brazil last year was epic, and kudos for that, he's got a sense of humour and clearly enjoys himself

BUT

this year is the year whether we find out if he is a World Champion on merit or fortune. If he goes all Kovalinen on us, then we know whats what

mook


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I hear there is going to be an extra prize in 2010 for the team that completes the entire season without cheating! :chuckle:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I've said to friends, i like him. He's smooth consistent. Brazil last year was epic, and kudos for that, he's got a sense of humour and clearly enjoys himself
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Spot on Mook imho. And i think JB realises this aswell, one of the reasons he joined McLaren was to compete against probably the best driver in the world in his own back yard. Best of luck to him.

I cant wait for F1 this season, a fantastic all british team to support, alonso in a ferrari (although i was a big admirer of kimi) and the return of the schumacher. Got my tickets for Silverstone booked and cant wait.


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

The only reliable fact in this domain is that there are very few people on this forum (and same is true of most places) who have enough experience & insight (vs magazine-derived second-hand pseudo-knowledge) to make any kind of objective evaluation of relatively highly performing F1 drivers.

So why not reduce it to a binary: I like him / not (all based on the media projection since you've never met or seen the guy outside of a public performance)


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Kaizen said:


> The only reliable fact in this domain is that there are very few people on this forum (and same is true of most places) who have enough experience & insight (vs magazine-derived second-hand pseudo-knowledge) to make any kind of objective evaluation of relatively highly performing F1 drivers.
> 
> So why not reduce it to a binary: I like him / not (all based on the media projection since you've never met or seen the guy outside of a public performance)


Wise words.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Kaizen said:


> So why not reduce it to a binary: I like him / not (all based on the media projection since you've never met or seen the guy outside of a public performance)


Not - & that's based on non media projection.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> I dont think he'll be driving anything for a while
> 
> Button hurt in horrific F1 accident


:chuckle:Very funny:chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

i agree with Kaizen that its hard to see the real stuff going on from the press crap that happens

I've visited Williams, MaClaren, Red Bull and Brawn last year. Each felt different but I still know nothing


----------

